

Law Permitting Self-Driving Cars Signed By California Governor - jagatsastry
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/25/california-governor-jerry-brown-self-driving-car-bill-law/

======
tokenadult
Already being discussed on the front page:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4572886>

